# Water on top of Puck



## GuyLevine

Hi,

I am currently getting quite good shots with on tracking timing/brew ratio and taste from my Rocket Giotto, but am always left with a puddle of water on the top of my puck, and a puck that is a little bit squidgy. i.e. i can leave finger prints in it, I wouldn't go as far as saying its very soft!!

Am I being soft or is this quite normal??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Try grinding a bit finer and see if this helps. Wet pucks don't indicate a problem if the extraction time and weight output are OK and the taste is good. Bean variety and roast can make a difference too.


----------



## Shady

I have found that oily beans tend to suffer from water on top - even when ground so fine that they are at the upper end of extraction time. I find that keeping the grind fine but reducing the tap pressure helps.

Let me know how it goes.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum

Higher dosage will get dryer pucks.


----------



## 4085

With a wet puck, I normally make the grind a little coarser


----------



## garydyke1

What dose in what basket? Its usually dose and/or bean density related


----------



## Verbatim666

I get exactly the same with my R58.

i have used 6-7 different beans/blends from hasbean, tesco's beans, Taylor's beans and lavazza. All have been the same.

i get a 60ml double shot, stream starting at 6-7 secs after pump on and stopping at blonding which is about 27secs. A 'full head' of crema - and a great taste.

i just accept that is how it is.


----------



## GuyLevine

Sorry, only just seen this. 18 g in 18 g vst.


----------



## forzajuve

This is always down to dose. If its particularly bothering you try up dosing by 1g, this allows you to grind coarser and prevents wet pucks. It should have no effect on taste however.


----------



## baconrolls

Verbatim666 said:


> I get exactly the same with my R58.
> 
> i have used 6-7 different beans/blends from hasbean, tesco's beans, Taylor's beans and lavazza. All have been the same.
> 
> i get a 60ml double shot, stream starting at 6-7 secs after pump on and stopping at blonding which is about 27secs. A 'full head' of crema - and a great taste.
> 
> i just accept that is how it is.


Ditto for me

Double or single with the standard baskets and have also tried 15g VST. I'm mainly dosing 18g or 10g in the single but grind or bean doesn't seem to have any effect. Coffee tastes great but puck generally has pool of water on the top or is very sloppy and goes everywhere apart from the knock box.

Need to work out the signature for this: Rocket R58, Eureka Mignon, VST 15g, Espro Automatic 58mm flat.


----------

